# Notes coffee roasters



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried notes yet? I think they only just started roasting. This is the first roast of this bean I picked it up today and it was lovely, exactly my sort of roast. Not to bitter, light fruity and a real sweetness to it. The guy advised me to use a V60 not aero press which I did and its the best filter I've had in a while although I'm a not an expert so interested to hear other opinions


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I've tried their espresso blend - but only in house. It is delightful. An instant hit of berries, strawberries which then peters to a lovely milk chocolate clean finish. I was pleasantly surprised. Recommend it. It looks like you can't buy direct from their website, although it looks like a webstore is coming soon.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Are they still stocking Square mile alongside their own offerings? I tend to buy from them on my way to/from work.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

No I don't think they are. Have popped into the one at Wellington Street a couple of times this week and 'all' they seem to have is their own offering. Early indications suggest fair enough!



lookseehear said:


> Are they still stocking Square mile alongside their own offerings? I tend to buy from them on my way to/from work.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Are they still stocking Square mile alongside their own offerings? I tend to buy from them on my way to/from work.


square mile were still there at Trafalgar Square one.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Revisiting this thread - I've tried a couple of different bags of Notes beans and they've been ok. My main gripe is that they used to stock Square Mile beans for a similar price to the SqM website. Since they've switched to roasting their own they have switched to 250g bags but kept the prices the same or even higher!

Seems a bit cheeky to me - Square Mile are fantastic roasters with a lot of experience and worthy of being at the 'top end' of the market.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave.wilton said:


> Has anyone tried notes yet? I think they only just started roasting. This is the first roast of this bean I picked it up today and it was lovely, exactly my sort of roast. Not to bitter, light fruity and a real sweetness to it. The guy advised me to use a V60 not aero press which I did and its the best filter I've had in a while although I'm a not an expert so interested to hear other opinions


I always read these threads with interest and end up seeing a bag...nice bag, but a bag. It would be great to see the beans themselves in a little pile on a bit of white paper or something.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Bokasso posted above was spectacular.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The Bokasso posted above was spectacular.


Glad it wasn't just me that thought so. I didn't get chance to try any more though. Had a few bags if that and all were great


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I always read these threads with interest and end up seeing a bag...nice bag, but a bag. It would be great to see the beans themselves in a little pile on a bit of white paper or something.


Noted! Will do that next time


----------

